# Christmas in August



## Shark (Aug 20, 2017)

I had a check up on my recent hospital stay this past Friday and it came back good. I go back for a look inside my head (literally, with a camera) around the end of October to early November, if that goes well the worst is over. 

SOoooooo....... I treated my self to some new toys, :lol: 




I will be ordering a new power supply in the next couple of days as well. Something more along the lines needed for running a cell the right way. 

Merry Christmas to me...... :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 20, 2017)

Merry Christmas Shark. Glad to hear about the checkup.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome! Looking forward to many years of Shark posts to come!!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 20, 2017)

Shark said:


> I will be ordering a new power supply in the next couple of days as well. Something more along the lines needed for running a cell the right way.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me...... :mrgreen:



Congrats!

I dont know what kind of powersource you are looking to buy, but, my old 30v/3a recently blew a resistor during the storm...so I had to buy a new one.... I ended up getting this

Its a Korad 3305P 2 channel programmable linear power supply.
Its Awesome!

It can be hooked up into your computer and controlled that way, and a whole bunch of other unnecessary things!

I literally love it like a member of my family. But, I wish I wouldve looked into getting a 30amp supply (next time!)
Although, it can be ran 60v 5a series, 30v 10a parallel, so really thats enough for my purposes (for now)...


----------



## butcher (Aug 20, 2017)

It is extremely good news, that you are back in the saddle and "ridin high" again Shark, I'll just bet that time studying is going to shine golden in that new fancy lab.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 20, 2017)

The most important thing I found about going up to 30 amp's was a circuit barker.
I had one small scare where a short in the cell almost caused fire.
I found good quality Thermal Circuit Breaker - Panel Mounted - Push-to-Reset - 5A did a good job.
It helped to get a sealed unit so it douse not degrade to quickly, Do not want that getting stuck on.
Though when my first unsealed unit stuck it just kept turning it's self on and off when it shorted so even then it stopped over heating.


----------



## Shark (Aug 20, 2017)

I am looking at a minimum of 10 amps so I can keep playing with the copper cells, but also use it on silver later on as well. Later I would like to find a minimum of 30 amps for the copper cells. For now I just want to keep working forward with a few of these cell's. I still have a few ideas to try with those small cells I have been working with that might be fun also.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 20, 2017)

Shark said:


> I am looking at a minimum of 10 amps so I can keep playing with the copper cells, but also use it on silver later on as well. Later I would like to find a minimum of 30 amps for the copper cells..



This thread on series silver cells, he has a decent looking 30a psu. It looks a lot like my old one, but with a larger transformer Im sure.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=22027

I very much like your teflon evac flask, thats pretty slick

Im almost ready to start doing a copper cell too. You have given me the bug, and lately its all I have been focusing on learning. ..as well as buying a bunch of those books! ...and speaking of experimenting. I was reading on one copper plant, where a nitrate electrolyte was being employed to purify their copper to a very high purity, by Dr Wholwill.
May be something I try to look into more, but, I have a feeling his electrolyte composition was kept hush-hush, as most successful plants needed to keep their competitive edge by whatever means possible.
.


----------



## Shark (Aug 20, 2017)

Silver cells have been on my mind for sometime, I just haven't put any effort into them. Copper for some reason has really been the key to getting my attention for running these cells. Of course 4metals post pushed me right over the edge,  .
I still need to build a bigger furnace. Have ideas on that as well, but need to make up my mind before jumping into that. Still need a lot of things done, but it will take some time.


----------



## Smack (Aug 21, 2017)

Thumbs up Shark.


----------



## denim (Aug 21, 2017)

Shark said:


> I had a check up on my recent hospital stay this past Friday and it came back good. I go back for a look inside my head (literally, with a camera) around the end of October to early November, if that goes well the worst is over.
> 
> SOoooooo....... I treated my self to some new toys, :lol:
> 
> ...



Shark- Could you use this power supply? I received it in a recent haul and have no need for it. It's yours if you pay the shipping. It works as far as putting out 13.87 volts. I have not tested it under load though.
Take care,
Dennis


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2017)

That's a dam nice gesture sir !


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2017)

denim said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > I had a check up on my recent hospital stay this past Friday and it came back good. I go back for a look inside my head (literally, with a camera) around the end of October to early November, if that goes well the worst is over.
> ...



That is quite an offer, thank you very much. I was going to post you a PM when the wife says "You have one of those in the shop". I am not sure it works, as it needs load testing as well. I will try to get it done pretty quick and get back to you.


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2017)

Mine works! 10-15 volts at 0-35 amps. 

Thank denim, you don't often see that kind of a gesture in a public forum.


----------



## denim (Aug 21, 2017)

That's great Shark! Glad to see you have something that will work.
Best-


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2017)

Shark if you want a larger furnace then simply buy light weight fire bricks and stack them to create your furnace like a lego set, you can make it bigger or smaller very easily.


----------



## Shark (Aug 31, 2017)

I now have 30 of the white brick on hand along with 45 of the hard type fire brick. I have a new 0-30 volt, 0-10amp power supply. Similar to the one topher posted about. Some new containers for the cells. I also got these in today as well. The filter plate is 5 1/2 inches in diameter.




I need filters for the funnels. I will need some copper sheeting and maybe some stainless, both for cathodes. It is getting there.


----------

